# Unrelated Tech



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anybody out there own a DJI Mini Mavic? I’m curious about firsthand drone user opinions.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I'll watch this thread, I'm in the drone market.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> I'll watch this thread, I'm in the drone market.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

What is the purpose of anyone owning a drone? What do average everyday people use them for?


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

I like them for cinematography. You can get amazing 4K shots that you’d normally need a crane or a helicopter to get. They have revolutionized limited budget filmmaking. Well, 2.7K in this drone’s case.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The Toronto Subforum has a lively DRONE FLYING thread going:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/drones-off-topic.407333/


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The Toronto Subforum has a lively DRONE FLYING thread going:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/drones-off-topic.407333/


Sweet. I'll check it out. Thank you.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> What is the purpose of anyone owning a drone? What do average everyday people use them for?


Drone racing, entertainment, photography, videography, research....

I have a couple small drones that I use for entertainment. I have an inexpensive camera drone that I used for videos and researching hard to reach secluded fishing spots to see if it is worth trying to get to them.

It is time I upgrade my inexpensive camera drone to something with better camera quality and range.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Drone racing, entertainment, photography, videography, research....
> 
> I have a couple small drones that I use for entertainment. I have an inexpensive camera drone that I used for videos and researching hard to reach secluded fishing spots to see if it is worth trying to get to them.
> 
> It is time I upgrade my inexpensive camera drone to something with better camera quality and range.


Just dont fly that thing over my weed farm again !


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Here there's a particular neighborhood where people are complaining because drones are hovering outside their windows. Bathroom and bedroom windows. Apparently nothing can be done? Something about airspace. Possibly no one owns airspace?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://kdvr.com/news/centennial-man-accused-of-using-drone-to-be-a-peeping-tom/


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Here there's a particular neighborhood where people are complaining because drones are hovering outside their windows. Bathroom and bedroom windows. Apparently nothing can be done? Something about airspace. Possibly no one owns airspace?


I know one thing if I find a drone hanging out around my house and feel it is looking into windows I'll just go outside and practice my Fly Fishing. Ooops the drone flew into my fly line and fell to the ground.

Like any item some will use them as intended and be respectful of others and some will not care about anyone and use them for the wrong reasons.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Here there's a particular neighborhood where people are complaining because drones are hovering outside their windows. Bathroom and bedroom windows. Apparently nothing can be done? Something about airspace. Possibly no one owns airspace?


I would see that as free targets for my air rifle.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> What is the purpose of anyone owning a drone? What do average everyday people use them for?


I enjoy doing video vlogs.... logs... whatever.. and they are fun.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would see that as free targets for my air rifle.


You may be kidding but you really don't want to do that. Even though it is small, the FAA looks at these as aircraft and shooting them down is a terrorist act. Do what you want but don't be surprised if the FBI shows up at your door.

I have considered getting one for drone racing. That looks pretty fun.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Does anybody out there own a DJI Mini Mavic? I'm curious about firsthand drone user opinions.


I have this cheap entry level drone .... got on a good sale while back. It's, yea, entry level. Not sure if you have had a drone prior, but it's been good to play with and test out.

DJI Mini is probably the one I will end up going with. Given it's size, packability and cost. I can stuff it into my backpack when going hiking.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I have this cheap entry level drone .... got on a good sale while back. It's, yea, entry level. Not sure if you have had a drone prior, but it's been good to play with and test out.
> 
> DJI Mini is probably the one I will end up going with. Given it's size, packability and cost. I can stuff it into my backpack when going hiking.


How is the stability when videoing and sitting in one place? Have any video on youtube as an example?

The negative for me about the Mini Mavic is no follow me option.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

This day was a bit windy.... actually, the last several times I wanted to take it out was windy, so I really haven't played with it much over the summer.

And..... I'll message them to you as they have my full name on them :/.

And the vid .... going to Google/Photos .... isn't very good quality. That said, if want to try a drone and not fork out a ton of cash, I think it's a decent buy. And there are several re-branded models of this on Amazon. If want to videographer stuff, this certainly isn't the drone for that, in my opinion. To play around with, yea it's fine @ < $150. I think I got it for like $120-130 on sale. And taking the raw footage straight to your videos improves the quality. I just haven't done that, cause this summer was suck for getting out and hiking.

I wasn't aware of the no follow me option. I'll have to think on that as that is certainly something I want while hiking.

The other point is the case for this drone is huge. Another reason I haven't taken it hiking. It would take up an entire backpack, without room for like.... water.... so, it's not compact or portable. If just tossing in trunk or on a boat or something would be fine. Carrying around long distance, it's to big.


----------

